# Beautiful Pictures of the places you love ~ Share



## Eaglewings

Duluth Minnesota


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eaglewings said:


> Duluth Minnesota








Hilo, Hawaii and yes I have been there and wish to go back!!!


----------



## Eaglewings

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duluth Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilo, Hawaii and yes I have been there and wish to go back!!!
Click to expand...


What part of the island do you like ? I stayed at the coolest hotel where we had to take a boat to our room, and swim with the dolphins for our honeymoon....


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eaglewings said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duluth Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilo, Hawaii and yes I have been there and wish to go back!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of the island do you like ? I stayed at the coolest hotel where we had to take a boat to our room, and swim with the dolphins for our honeymoon....
Click to expand...


I liked Hilo even though it rained most of the time. One day when I woke one morning and took a walk I saw the mountain and it was beautiful. I actually have pics of the trip on my facebook page, and enjoyed it.

Took a day trip to Kona, and then went to the Volcano and had to leave because of my lung problems.

I didn't surf like I wanted to nor did I get to take a Helicopter ride around the Island, but I did walk a good amount of it and loved it.

The locals were great, and the food was wonderful. 

First place where I tasted Kona beer but just stop drinking and will miss that...

If and when I retire Hilo is where I will live until I die...


----------



## Cassy Mo

The Ozarks in Missouri


----------



## Eaglewings

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duluth Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilo, Hawaii and yes I have been there and wish to go back!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of the island do you like ? I stayed at the coolest hotel where we had to take a boat to our room, and swim with the dolphins for our honeymoon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked Hilo even though it rained most of the time. One day when I woke one morning and took a walk I saw the mountain and it was beautiful. I actually have pics of the trip on my facebook page, and enjoyed it.
> 
> Took a day trip to Kona, and then went to the Volcano and had to leave because of my lung problems.
> 
> I didn't surf like I wanted to nor did I get to take a Helicopter ride around the Island, but I did walk a good amount of it and loved it.
> 
> The locals were great, and the food was wonderful.
> 
> First place where I tasted Kona beer but just stop drinking and will miss that...
> 
> If and when I retire Hilo is where I will live until I die...
Click to expand...


Have you been in Kauai? I was married on a cliff there .. Too hot for me now..

.


----------



## Eaglewings

Cassy Mo said:


> The Ozarks in Missouri



Wow, very pretty!


----------



## ChrisL

Eaglewings said:


>



Those guys look cold.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Martha's Vineyard in Massachusetts is one of my fav vacation spots.   






 ''


----------



## ChrisL

Another one of my favorite places to visit is Newport, RI, the cliff walk.  

Here is part of it.  It is a 3-1/2 mile walk one way.  As you can see, there are mansions on one side and the ocean on the other.  It is lovely!    I would recommend it to anyone who visits New England.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Eaglewings said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duluth Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilo, Hawaii and yes I have been there and wish to go back!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of the island do you like ? I stayed at the coolest hotel where we had to take a boat to our room, and swim with the dolphins for our honeymoon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked Hilo even though it rained most of the time. One day when I woke one morning and took a walk I saw the mountain and it was beautiful. I actually have pics of the trip on my facebook page, and enjoyed it.
> 
> Took a day trip to Kona, and then went to the Volcano and had to leave because of my lung problems.
> 
> I didn't surf like I wanted to nor did I get to take a Helicopter ride around the Island, but I did walk a good amount of it and loved it.
> 
> The locals were great, and the food was wonderful.
> 
> First place where I tasted Kona beer but just stop drinking and will miss that...
> 
> If and when I retire Hilo is where I will live until I die...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been in Kauai? I was married on a cliff there .. Too hot for me now..
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Just flew into Honolulu and then took a hopper over to Hilo. I did not even leave the airport when I landed in Honolulu, so I never went to Kauai or any other Islands except the Big one and Oahu ( Honolulu )...


----------



## Eaglewings

ChrisL said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys look cold.  Lol.
Click to expand...


When you are raised in cold weather you are good with cold...Now being in California its too hot..

.


----------



## Eaglewings

ChrisL said:


> Another one of my favorite places to visit is Newport, RI, the cliff walk.
> 
> Here is part of it.  It is a 3-1/2 mile walk one way.  As you can see, there are mansions on one side and the ocean on the other.  It is lovely!    I would recommend it to anyone who visits New England.



I heard that there is a cruise that goes up the east coast in the fall. I want to do that.

Is New England humid?


----------



## ChrisL

Eaglewings said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those guys look cold.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you are raised in cold weather you are good with cold...Now being in California its too hot..
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I beg to differ.  I was born and raised in Massachusetts, and I HATE the cold.    If only we could reverse the seasons here and get 8 months of summer and 4 months of winter?  I could deal with that.


----------



## ChrisL

Eaglewings said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of my favorite places to visit is Newport, RI, the cliff walk.
> 
> Here is part of it.  It is a 3-1/2 mile walk one way.  As you can see, there are mansions on one side and the ocean on the other.  It is lovely!    I would recommend it to anyone who visits New England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that there is a cruise that goes up the east coast in the fall. I want to do that.
> 
> Is New England humid?
Click to expand...


Yes, we have very high humidity index in the summertime.  We get the freezing cold in the winter and super hot in the summer.  Oy.    You do get all four seasons though, so there is a plus.  Of course, we have cooler days and then hotter days with more humidity like anyplace else, but yes we get our fair share of humidity around here.


----------



## Eaglewings

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duluth Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilo, Hawaii and yes I have been there and wish to go back!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of the island do you like ? I stayed at the coolest hotel where we had to take a boat to our room, and swim with the dolphins for our honeymoon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked Hilo even though it rained most of the time. One day when I woke one morning and took a walk I saw the mountain and it was beautiful. I actually have pics of the trip on my facebook page, and enjoyed it.
> 
> Took a day trip to Kona, and then went to the Volcano and had to leave because of my lung problems.
> 
> I didn't surf like I wanted to nor did I get to take a Helicopter ride around the Island, but I did walk a good amount of it and loved it.
> 
> The locals were great, and the food was wonderful.
> 
> First place where I tasted Kona beer but just stop drinking and will miss that...
> 
> If and when I retire Hilo is where I will live until I die...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been in Kauai? I was married on a cliff there .. Too hot for me now..
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just flew into Honolulu and then took a hopper over to Hilo. I did not even leave the airport when I landed in Honolulu, so I never went to Kauai or any other Islands except the Big one and Oahu ( Honolulu )...
Click to expand...


Kauai is the oldest island so it is more lush and green .. I personally like green, hubs likes rocks.

The south of Kauai is hot, north more rain..

BTW the island hoppers scare the shit out of me..

Are you looking online at the homes on the big Island>> I love this site.... Trulia


.


----------



## ChrisL

Eaglewings said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilo, Hawaii and yes I have been there and wish to go back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of the island do you like ? I stayed at the coolest hotel where we had to take a boat to our room, and swim with the dolphins for our honeymoon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I liked Hilo even though it rained most of the time. One day when I woke one morning and took a walk I saw the mountain and it was beautiful. I actually have pics of the trip on my facebook page, and enjoyed it.
> 
> Took a day trip to Kona, and then went to the Volcano and had to leave because of my lung problems.
> 
> I didn't surf like I wanted to nor did I get to take a Helicopter ride around the Island, but I did walk a good amount of it and loved it.
> 
> The locals were great, and the food was wonderful.
> 
> First place where I tasted Kona beer but just stop drinking and will miss that...
> 
> If and when I retire Hilo is where I will live until I die...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you been in Kauai? I was married on a cliff there .. Too hot for me now..
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just flew into Honolulu and then took a hopper over to Hilo. I did not even leave the airport when I landed in Honolulu, so I never went to Kauai or any other Islands except the Big one and Oahu ( Honolulu )...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kauai is the oldest island so it is more lush and green .. I personally like green, hubs likes rocks.
> 
> The south of Kauai is hot, north more ran..
> 
> BTW this island hoppers scare the shit out of me..
> 
> Are you looking online at the homes on the big Island>> I love this site.... Trulia
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I would love to visit Hawaii one day.  My grandmother went, and she loved it!


----------



## Eaglewings

ChrisL said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of my favorite places to visit is Newport, RI, the cliff walk.
> 
> Here is part of it.  It is a 3-1/2 mile walk one way.  As you can see, there are mansions on one side and the ocean on the other.  It is lovely!    I would recommend it to anyone who visits New England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that there is a cruise that goes up the east coast in the fall. I want to do that.
> 
> Is New England humid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we have very high humidity index in the summertime.  We get the freezing cold in the winter and super hot in the summer.  Oy.    You do get all four seasons though, so there is a plus.  Of course, we have cooler days and then hotter days with more humidity like anyplace else, but yes we get our fair share of humidity around here.
Click to expand...


Yes your right, my sister hates cold too.... I miss the 4 seasons so much. In California it is Hot/ Cold ..
I sleep with my windows open in the winter...lol...

Do you have a accent? My boys make fun of some of my words, they are California city boys..lol

.



.


----------



## ChrisL

Eaglewings said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of my favorite places to visit is Newport, RI, the cliff walk.
> 
> Here is part of it.  It is a 3-1/2 mile walk one way.  As you can see, there are mansions on one side and the ocean on the other.  It is lovely!    I would recommend it to anyone who visits New England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that there is a cruise that goes up the east coast in the fall. I want to do that.
> 
> Is New England humid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we have very high humidity index in the summertime.  We get the freezing cold in the winter and super hot in the summer.  Oy.    You do get all four seasons though, so there is a plus.  Of course, we have cooler days and then hotter days with more humidity like anyplace else, but yes we get our fair share of humidity around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes your right, my sister hates cold too.... I miss the 4 seasons so much. In California it is Hot/ Cold ..
> I sleep with my windows open in the winter...lol...
> 
> Do you have a accent? My boys make fun of some of my words, they are California city boys..lol
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I do when I am speaking in casual company.  At work where I have to speak on the phone, I try to hide my accent to sound more professional.  I actually had a lady tell me the other day that I have no accent and that she thought my voice sounded so nice, like a recording.  Lol.    So when I talk amongst my friends, I probably have much more of an accent.


----------



## defcon4

Eaglewings said:


> What part of the island do you like ? I stayed at the coolest hotel where we had to take a boat to our room, and *swim with the dolphins for our honeymoon..*..


Did you have time for that?


----------



## Eaglewings

defcon4 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of the island do you like ? I stayed at the coolest hotel where we had to take a boat to our room, and *swim with the dolphins for our honeymoon..*..
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have time for that?
Click to expand...


LOL...we had already been married for 5 months..lol ..

.


----------



## Eaglewings

ChrisL said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of my favorite places to visit is Newport, RI, the cliff walk.
> 
> Here is part of it.  It is a 3-1/2 mile walk one way.  As you can see, there are mansions on one side and the ocean on the other.  It is lovely!    I would recommend it to anyone who visits New England.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that there is a cruise that goes up the east coast in the fall. I want to do that.
> 
> Is New England humid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, we have very high humidity index in the summertime.  We get the freezing cold in the winter and super hot in the summer.  Oy.    You do get all four seasons though, so there is a plus.  Of course, we have cooler days and then hotter days with more humidity like anyplace else, but yes we get our fair share of humidity around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes your right, my sister hates cold too.... I miss the 4 seasons so much. In California it is Hot/ Cold ..
> I sleep with my windows open in the winter...lol...
> 
> Do you have a accent? My boys make fun of some of my words, they are California city boys..lol
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do when I am speaking in casual company.  At work where I have to speak on the phone, I try to hide my accent to sound more professional.  I actually had a lady tell me the other day that I have no accent and that she thought my voice sounded so nice, like a recording.  Lol.    So when I talk amongst my friends, I probably have much more of an accent.
Click to expand...


I left my birth place 40 years ago, amazing how things stay with us for the rest of our life's..My husband aunt came over on a boat from Italy 70 years ago and still has the strong accent..

.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Taken from our deck, various times of year. The entire back of our house is glass so this is the first thing we see every morning. We own 6 lots, all lake front, so no one will ever build close to us. We have constant wildlife and get to watch the eagles in a nearby nest. 

I love it here SO much. There is nothing that could make us leave this house.

I love to travel but its true - there's no place like home. 




 

 



The hot tub is just below the deck, cantilevered out over the hill. That's our dog, Czar, loving the snow.


----------



## Eaglewings

Wow....I get why you wouldn't want to leave...it is so beautiful.!!! Look at that lake/snow...and dog!


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> Taken from our deck, various times of year. The entire back of our house is glass so this is the first thing we see every morning. We own 6 lots, all lake front, so no one will ever build close to us. We have constant wildlife and get to watch the eagles in a nearby nest.
> 
> I love it here SO much. There is nothing that could make us leave this house.
> 
> I love to travel but its true - there's no place like home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 62453 View attachment 62454 View attachment 62455
> 
> The hot tub is just below the deck, cantilevered out over the hill. That's our dog, Czar, loving the snow.
> View attachment 62456
> View attachment 62459



You have a beautiful home!    Gorgeous!


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## Eaglewings

Kauai~ I hiked up these mountains to get married.


----------



## defcon4

Eaglewings said:


> Kauai~ I hiked up these mountains to get married.


Make up your mind honey, I thought you were swimming with the dolphins...


----------



## Eaglewings

defcon4 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kauai~ I hiked up these mountains to get married.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make up your mind honey, I thought you were swimming with the dolphins...
Click to expand...


LOL...Honest engine...with both of our moms gone  ....  we hiked  up the mountains in Kauai...married...came home had a huge reception  and then went on our honeymoon to The Big
Island.. Hubs had a place in Kauai, we sold it after kids..
Good memory!


.


----------



## defcon4

Luddly Neddite said:


> Taken from our deck, various times of year. The entire back of our house is glass so this is the first thing we see every morning.


Wow!!! Muddly, that is beautiful! The tranquility... Are you being a biotch showing it? I don't envy people that I am close to it now.
Thanks for sharing...it is great and the idea of preserving it by isolating it with adjacent properties is a fantastic move!


----------



## defcon4

Luddly Neddite said:


> I love to travel but its true - there's no place like home.


Nice "puppy!" I used to have one just like that. His name was Ringo...he died from snake bite.


----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## defcon4

Dogmaphobe said:


>


You made me hungry!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Eaglewings said:


> Wow....I get why you wouldn't want to leave...it is so beautiful.!!! Look at that lake/snow...and dog!






ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from our deck, various times of year. The entire back of our house is glass so this is the first thing we see every morning. We own 6 lots, all lake front, so no one will ever build close to us. We have constant wildlife and get to watch the eagles in a nearby nest.
> 
> I love it here SO much. There is nothing that could make us leave this house.
> 
> I love to travel but its true - there's no place like home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 62453 View attachment 62454 View attachment 62455
> 
> The hot tub is just below the deck, cantilevered out over the hill. That's our dog, Czar, loving the snow.
> View attachment 62456
> View attachment 62459
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a beautiful home!    Gorgeous!
Click to expand...





defcon4 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from our deck, various times of year. The entire back of our house is glass so this is the first thing we see every morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! Muddly, that is beautiful! The tranquility... Are you being a biotch showing it? I don't envy people that I am close to it now.
> Thanks for sharing...it is great and the idea of preserving it by isolating it with adjacent properties is a fantastic move!
Click to expand...





defcon4 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love to travel but its true - there's no place like home.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice "puppy!" I used to have one just like that. His name was Ringo...he died from snake bite.
Click to expand...



Thanks very much. It truly is heaven on earth and there's never a day we're not grateful for it. We're on a peninsula so its lake from our front door and lake from the back too. Most of the houses are vacation homes and empty most of the year, as was our place until we retired. Its almost always quiet, as though there is no one else on the lake. 

The house was originally a really crappy little 1 bedroom, 1 bath fishing shack but, after years of hard work, is now a big gorgeous home. We've sold our other properties - except for one rental and we have everything we want right here - our studios, books and the time and money to enjoy the time that's left to us. 

There are minuses but nothing worth leaving. We have very spotty cell signal, can't stream videos and our internet signal comes and goes. If not for satellites, we wouldn't have anything but electricity!

Czar was a pound puppy. Shepherd/ collie mix and a really wonderful dog. He's not crazy about having two cat siblings and is getting grumpy in his old age. We both dread what we know is coming soon.

defcon4 Sorry to hear your dog was killed by a snake. When I lived outside Tucson, the rattlesnakes were always a concern. I used to have to move as many as 1-2 every single week and really watched our dogs. If you still live around venomous snakes, keep Benedryl on hand in case of another bite. Its not a cure, nothing like that, but it can buy you time to get him to the vet. But, if your vet doesn't have antivenin on hand, you could still be screwed. 

I hope no one thinks I've shared these pics to be - uh, I don't know - uppity. If that were the case, I would have posted them a long time ago. Its a beautiful place and we do try to keep it wild and pristine. I wanted to share that.

Just tonight, watching TV and suddenly I see a possum at the back door. I like possums and rehabbed a few. They have the most amazing and vicious looking teeth but it turns out, if you're gentle with them, they can be handled without gloves. Some time, I'll dig out some old photos of a mother and babies I rehabbed. Even though I was handling her babies and moving them all, she was a sweetie, very docile.


----------



## Eaglewings

Luddly Neddite said:


> Thanks very much. It truly is heaven on earth and there's never a day we're not grateful for it. We're on a peninsula so its lake from our front door and lake from the back too. Most of the houses are vacation homes and empty most of the year, as was our place until we retired. Its almost always quiet, as though there is no one else on the lake.
> 
> The house was originally a really crappy little 1 bedroom, 1 bath fishing shack but, after years of hard work, is now a big gorgeous home. We've sold our other properties - except for one rental and we have everything we want right here - our studios, books and the time and money to enjoy the time that's left to us.
> 
> There are minuses but nothing worth leaving. We have very spotty cell signal, can't stream videos and our internet signal comes and goes. If not for satellites, we wouldn't have anything but electricity!
> 
> Czar was a pound puppy. Shepherd/ collie mix and a really wonderful dog. He's not crazy about having two cat siblings and is getting grumpy in his old age. We both dread what we know is coming soon.
> 
> defcon4 Sorry to hear your dog was killed by a snake. When I lived outside Tucson, the rattlesnakes were always a concern. I used to have to move as many as 1-2 every single week and really watched our dogs. If you still live around venomous snakes, keep Benedryl on hand in case of another bite. Its not a cure, nothing like that, but it can buy you time to get him to the vet. But, if your vet doesn't have antivenin on hand, you could still be screwed.
> 
> I hope no one thinks I've shared these pics to be - uh, I don't know - uppity. If that were the case, I would have posted them a long time ago. Its a beautiful place and we do try to keep it wild and pristine. I wanted to share that.
> 
> Just tonight, watching TV and suddenly I see a possum at the back door. I like possums and rehabbed a few. They have the most amazing and vicious looking teeth but it turns out, if you're gentle with them, they can be handled without gloves. Some time, I'll dig out some old photos of a mother and babies I rehabbed. Even though I was handling her babies and moving them all, she was a sweetie, very docile.





defcon4 said:


> Nice "puppy!" I used to have one just like that. His name was Ringo...he died from snake bite.



So awful to see what you saw with your pup Defcon..so sorry gezzzz  that sucks. 

Sorry I didn't reply, I didn't see this until now. How did it get to be Wednesday  already.

Luddly : I will reply in the morning to your beautiful story., my brain is toasty tired.. 


.


.


----------



## defcon4

Eaglewings said:


> *So awful to see what you saw with your pup Defcon..so sorry gezzzz*  that sucks.
> 
> Sorry I didn't reply, I didn't see this until now. How did it get to be Wednesday already.
> 
> Luddly : I will reply in the morning to your beautiful story., my brain is toasty tired..


Yes…he was running around having a good time. My front gate was open and I saw him inside the gate on the small field lying motionless. I thought he ran out and a car it him. He never went out to the road so I was kind of puzzled. I ran to him and he was limp. I picked him up and came back with him still unaware of the snake bite. I tried to nurture him. Then I noticed on his hind leg the snake bite. Two dark spots just above the toes. He came to it but his hind leg was totally paralyzed. Took him to the vet and next day the vet called that he died of heart failure. It was a very sad day for us. The next puppy I had was a pit bull. All black and over 110 lbs. and gentle but very good guard. He died with cancer. Now I have an American Staffordshire.


----------



## Eaglewings

defcon4 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So awful to see what you saw with your pup Defcon..so sorry gezzzz*  that sucks.
> 
> Sorry I didn't reply, I didn't see this until now. How did it get to be Wednesday already.
> 
> Luddly : I will reply in the morning to your beautiful story., my brain is toasty tired..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…he was running around having a good time. My front gate was open and I saw him inside the gate on the small field lying motionless. I thought he ran out and a car it him. He never went out to the road so I was kind of puzzled. I ran to him and he was limp. I picked him up and came back with him still unaware of the snake bite. I tried to nurture him. Then I noticed on his hind leg the snake bite. Two dark spots just above the toes. He came to it but his hind leg was totally paralyzed. Took him to the vet and next day the vet called that he died of heart failure. It was a very sad day for us. The next puppy I had was a pit bull. All black and over 110 lbs. and gentle but very good guard. He died with cancer. Now I have an American Staffordshire.
Click to expand...


That is so sad..I hate when we have to say goodbye to our furry family members.

I had a Sheltie for 12 years and she got cancer of the uterus.. my neighbor across the street got cancer at 20.

This last summer I found cancer for the second time, and we found cancer in my beagle the same fucking week..she died a week later.
I couldn't stop crying because of our cancer, I knew the treatment that I would have to go through again..

My son was leaving for college and my house was way too quiet, my family encouraged me to get another dog..so I found my Eloise on the internet in a pound. I love her so much, she is a poodle mix. She has come so far since July, scared little thing. She hasn't left my side since I got her. 

I am training her to be a service dog, so I can bring her with me everywhere... Sort of a therapy dog. I am going to bring her on a trip this next fall. 

I took her with me shopping yesterday , it was like bringing a kid..lol She doesn't do well with crowed baskets..it wore me out.
.
BTW..my dumb ass neighbor use to have his yard sprayed heavily every week...makes me wonder...

   
        Clara                                                       Lassie                                                Eloise


----------



## Eaglewings

Luddly Neddite said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....I get why you wouldn't want to leave...it is so beautiful.!!! Look at that lake/snow...and dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from our deck, various times of year. The entire back of our house is glass so this is the first thing we see every morning. We own 6 lots, all lake front, so no one will ever build close to us. We have constant wildlife and get to watch the eagles in a nearby nest.
> 
> I love it here SO much. There is nothing that could make us leave this house.
> 
> I love to travel but its true - there's no place like home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 62453 View attachment 62454 View attachment 62455
> 
> The hot tub is just below the deck, cantilevered out over the hill. That's our dog, Czar, loving the snow.
> View attachment 62456
> View attachment 62459
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a beautiful home!    Gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from our deck, various times of year. The entire back of our house is glass so this is the first thing we see every morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!! Muddly, that is beautiful! The tranquility... Are you being a biotch showing it? I don't envy people that I am close to it now.
> Thanks for sharing...it is great and the idea of preserving it by isolating it with adjacent properties is a fantastic move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love to travel but its true - there's no place like home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice "puppy!" I used to have one just like that. His name was Ringo...he died from snake bite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much. It truly is heaven on earth and there's never a day we're not grateful for it. We're on a peninsula so its lake from our front door and lake from the back too. Most of the houses are vacation homes and empty most of the year, as was our place until we retired. Its almost always quiet, as though there is no one else on the lake.
> 
> The house was originally a really crappy little 1 bedroom, 1 bath fishing shack but, after years of hard work, is now a big gorgeous home. We've sold our other properties - except for one rental and we have everything we want right here - our studios, books and the time and money to enjoy the time that's left to us.
> 
> There are minuses but nothing worth leaving. We have very spotty cell signal, can't stream videos and our internet signal comes and goes. If not for satellites, we wouldn't have anything but electricity!
> 
> Czar was a pound puppy. Shepherd/ collie mix and a really wonderful dog. He's not crazy about having two cat siblings and is getting grumpy in his old age. We both dread what we know is coming soon.
> 
> defcon4 Sorry to hear your dog was killed by a snake. When I lived outside Tucson, the rattlesnakes were always a concern. I used to have to move as many as 1-2 every single week and really watched our dogs. If you still live around venomous snakes, keep Benedryl on hand in case of another bite. Its not a cure, nothing like that, but it can buy you time to get him to the vet. But, if your vet doesn't have antivenin on hand, you could still be screwed.
> 
> I hope no one thinks I've shared these pics to be - uh, I don't know - uppity. If that were the case, I would have posted them a long time ago. Its a beautiful place and we do try to keep it wild and pristine. I wanted to share that.
> 
> Just tonight, watching TV and suddenly I see a possum at the back door. I like possums and rehabbed a few. They have the most amazing and vicious looking teeth but it turns out, if you're gentle with them, they can be handled without gloves. Some time, I'll dig out some old photos of a mother and babies I rehabbed. Even though I was handling her babies and moving them all, she was a sweetie, very docile.
Click to expand...


You sound like a super smart businessman  and are able to live in a awesome place because of your hard work..

Your lake house sounds so pretty and quiet, what a beautiful place to retire. And you built it the way that you want it.

My husband is a smart business man too, as well as his father who came over on a boat from Italy with nothing.

His father bought up some apartments, my husband bought a old victorian that we restored.  and I found our house that we rebuilt , it was a 2 bedroom..now a 4 bedroom.

We live in Silicon Valley and our homes have 10x the price since we bought it, but the trade off is bad traffic, smog, and noise from the freeway since netflix tore everything down.  Plus there is new rich here , major freaking plastic surgery snobs.
I don't want to sound like a snob, but my neighbor is getting $7000.00 + renting her home..
My husband and I have talked about renting and traveling but , I love the set up that we have here.

.


----------



## defcon4

Eaglewings said:


> ad a Sheltie for 12 years and she got cancer of the uterus.. my neighbor across the street got cancer at 20.


You just made me wonder if there are some carcinogens in dog food? Hmmm.. it's worth to think about...


----------



## defcon4

Eaglewings said:


> We live in Silicon Valley and our homes have 10x the price since we bought it, but the trade off is bad traffic, smog, and noise from the freeway since netflix tore everything down. Plus there is new rich here , major freaking plastic surgery snobs.
> I don't want to sound like a snob, but my neighbor is getting $7000.00 + renting her home..
> My husband and I have talked about renting and traveling but , I love the set up that we have here.


Shit, I wish we talked sooner. I spent some time last year in Cupertino, Sunnyvale area last year. The neighbor's house where I was visiting, an old not well maintained one with a small corner lot was sold for a million bucks. The house was built in the sixties. Property prices are way too high over there.


----------



## Eaglewings

defcon4 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in Silicon Valley and our homes have 10x the price since we bought it, but the trade off is bad traffic, smog, and noise from the freeway since netflix tore everything down. Plus there is new rich here , major freaking plastic surgery snobs.
> I don't want to sound like a snob, but my neighbor is getting $7000.00 + renting her home..
> My husband and I have talked about renting and traveling but , I love the set up that we have here.
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I wish we talked sooner. I spent some time last year in Cupertino, Sunnyvale area last year. The neighbor's house where I was visiting, an old not well maintained one with a small corner lot was sold for a million bucks. The house was built in the sixties. Property prices are way too high over there.
Click to expand...


Do you know where Los Gatos is?  My $400.00 home bought in 1991 is 2.5 million...now.
I lived in Cupertino in 1978 and my rent was $250.00 a month for a studio, it is now over a thousand a month..but then again I was making $2.50 and hour plus tips back then. 

Were you here in the summer, it is hot..I hate that now. I want to move but it is too much work..maybe rent it as a furnished home..ummmmmmm thinking.

,


----------



## defcon4

Eaglewings said:


> Do you know where Los Gatos is? My $400.00 home bought in 1991 is 2.5 million...now.
> I lived in Cupertino in 1978 and my rent was $250.00 a month for a studio, it is now over a thousand a month..but then again I was making $2.50 and hour plus tips back then.
> 
> Were you here in the summer, it is hot..I hate that now. I want to move but it is too much work..maybe rent it as a furnished home..ummmmmmm thinking.


Yes, I was in Los Gatos to see a spine specialist when I was there…


----------



## Eaglewings

defcon4 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know where Los Gatos is? My $400.00 home bought in 1991 is 2.5 million...now.
> I lived in Cupertino in 1978 and my rent was $250.00 a month for a studio, it is now over a thousand a month..but then again I was making $2.50 and hour plus tips back then.
> 
> Were you here in the summer, it is hot..I hate that now. I want to move but it is too much work..maybe rent it as a furnished home..ummmmmmm thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was in Los Gatos to see a spine specialist when I was there…
Click to expand...


Where is your home now?


----------



## defcon4

Eaglewings said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know where Los Gatos is? My $400.00 home bought in 1991 is 2.5 million...now.
> I lived in Cupertino in 1978 and my rent was $250.00 a month for a studio, it is now over a thousand a month..but then again I was making $2.50 and hour plus tips back then.
> 
> Were you here in the summer, it is hot..I hate that now. I want to move but it is too much work..maybe rent it as a furnished home..ummmmmmm thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was in Los Gatos to see a spine specialist when I was there…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your home now?
Click to expand...

Where it's been for the last 35 years, Florida


----------



## Eaglewings

defcon4 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know where Los Gatos is? My $400.00 home bought in 1991 is 2.5 million...now.
> I lived in Cupertino in 1978 and my rent was $250.00 a month for a studio, it is now over a thousand a month..but then again I was making $2.50 and hour plus tips back then.
> 
> Were you here in the summer, it is hot..I hate that now. I want to move but it is too much work..maybe rent it as a furnished home..ummmmmmm thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was in Los Gatos to see a spine specialist when I was there…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your home now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where it's been for the last 35 years, Florida
Click to expand...


Are you very south or more to the north by Georgia ?  Have you been in a tornado?


----------



## defcon4

Eaglewings said:


> Are you very south or more to the north by Georgia ? Have you been in a tornado?


No, fortunately no tornadoes. Although, nearby there was a touch down in the Sarasota area. I am mid-state. It is just too flat around here. I love California but I am not fond of the politics over there. I would move in a heartbeat if it weren't for that. I visited Napa Valley several times also.


----------



## Eaglewings

defcon4 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you very south or more to the north by Georgia ? Have you been in a tornado?
> 
> 
> 
> No, fortunately no tornadoes. Although, nearby there was a touch down in the Sarasota area. I am mid-state. It is just too flat around here. I love California but I am not fond of the politics over there. I would move in a heartbeat if it weren't for that. I visited Napa Valley several times also.
Click to expand...


Watching to see what happens with the politics now that there are mega rich who don't want to pay the big taxes..It has been liberal for years but I think it is changing. Most of my friends are republicans , but not the Tea Party .

I hate the F*%#ing earthquakes..I was in the 1989 huge one and Los Gatos became a ghost town. My husband was actually the Mayor then and fought to build the buildings back historically .
Santa Cruz tore everything down..

I think when the next big one hits, the new rich will move away..haaa It is frightening..

I was just thinking today on my way home how fun it would be to just rent my home out furnished and live in different cities for a few months here and there.


.


----------



## Eaglewings

I was in the hiking club at school in the 1970's we hiked the in Cascades of Washington..so Pretty


----------



## Eaglewings




----------



## ChrisL

Here is Plymouth Rock, where the pilgrims landed in 1620.  Can you believe people come from all around to look at a rock though?  Lol.  Anyways, they had to fence it in because I guess people were breaking pieces off it as souvenirs or what not. 

I don't really think it's "beautiful" but it is interesting.


----------



## HenryBHough

If getting here cost less I'd go to the cabin more often.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Eaglewings said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So awful to see what you saw with your pup Defcon..so sorry gezzzz*  that sucks.
> 
> Sorry I didn't reply, I didn't see this until now. How did it get to be Wednesday already.
> 
> Luddly : I will reply in the morning to your beautiful story., my brain is toasty tired..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes…he was running around having a good time. My front gate was open and I saw him inside the gate on the small field lying motionless. I thought he ran out and a car it him. He never went out to the road so I was kind of puzzled. I ran to him and he was limp. I picked him up and came back with him still unaware of the snake bite. I tried to nurture him. Then I noticed on his hind leg the snake bite. Two dark spots just above the toes. He came to it but his hind leg was totally paralyzed. Took him to the vet and next day the vet called that he died of heart failure. It was a very sad day for us. The next puppy I had was a pit bull. All black and over 110 lbs. and gentle but very good guard. He died with cancer. Now I have an American Staffordshire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so sad..I hate when we have to say goodbye to our furry family members.
> 
> I had a Sheltie for 12 years and she got cancer of the uterus.. my neighbor across the street got cancer at 20.
> 
> This last summer I found cancer for the second time, and we found cancer in my beagle the same fucking week..she died a week later.
> I couldn't stop crying because of our cancer, I knew the treatment that I would have to go through again..
> 
> My son was leaving for college and my house was way too quiet, my family encouraged me to get another dog..so I found my Eloise on the internet in a pound. I love her so much, she is a poodle mix. She has come so far since July, scared little thing. She hasn't left my side since I got her.
> 
> I am training her to be a service dog, so I can bring her with me everywhere... Sort of a therapy dog. I am going to bring her on a trip this next fall.
> 
> I took her with me shopping yesterday , it was like bringing a kid..lol She doesn't do well with crowed baskets..it wore me out.
> .
> BTW..my dumb ass neighbor use to have his yard sprayed heavily every week...makes me wonder...
> 
> View attachment 63033 View attachment 63035 View attachment 63036
> Clara                                                       Lassie                                                Eloise
Click to expand...



Eaglewings

We had a neighbor once who owned a pesticide company and constantly sprayed. I am not exaggerating when I say that every single member of the family, including young children and pets had cancer. Every single one of them.

We had a small dog who almost died from the effects of their damn poison.

This is a real pet peeve of mine - I have never sprayed my home, inside or out but other people do so its all but impossible to avoid.

I had probably 8 owls and other raptors die from rodenticide. If they eat a poisoned rodent, there's no treatment and they die horrible deaths.





Eaglewings said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....I get why you wouldn't want to leave...it is so beautiful.!!! Look at that lake/snow...and dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from our deck, various times of year. The entire back of our house is glass so this is the first thing we see every morning. We own 6 lots, all lake front, so no one will ever build close to us. We have constant wildlife and get to watch the eagles in a nearby nest.
> 
> I love it here SO much. There is nothing that could make us leave this house.
> 
> I love to travel but its true - there's no place like home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 62453 View attachment 62454 View attachment 62455
> 
> The hot tub is just below the deck, cantilevered out over the hill. That's our dog, Czar, loving the snow.
> View attachment 62456
> View attachment 62459
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a beautiful home!    Gorgeous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from our deck, various times of year. The entire back of our house is glass so this is the first thing we see every morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!!! Muddly, that is beautiful! The tranquility... Are you being a biotch showing it? I don't envy people that I am close to it now.
> Thanks for sharing...it is great and the idea of preserving it by isolating it with adjacent properties is a fantastic move!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love to travel but its true - there's no place like home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice "puppy!" I used to have one just like that. His name was Ringo...he died from snake bite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much. It truly is heaven on earth and there's never a day we're not grateful for it. We're on a peninsula so its lake from our front door and lake from the back too. Most of the houses are vacation homes and empty most of the year, as was our place until we retired. Its almost always quiet, as though there is no one else on the lake.
> 
> The house was originally a really crappy little 1 bedroom, 1 bath fishing shack but, after years of hard work, is now a big gorgeous home. We've sold our other properties - except for one rental and we have everything we want right here - our studios, books and the time and money to enjoy the time that's left to us.
> 
> There are minuses but nothing worth leaving. We have very spotty cell signal, can't stream videos and our internet signal comes and goes. If not for satellites, we wouldn't have anything but electricity!
> 
> Czar was a pound puppy. Shepherd/ collie mix and a really wonderful dog. He's not crazy about having two cat siblings and is getting grumpy in his old age. We both dread what we know is coming soon.
> 
> defcon4 Sorry to hear your dog was killed by a snake. When I lived outside Tucson, the rattlesnakes were always a concern. I used to have to move as many as 1-2 every single week and really watched our dogs. If you still live around venomous snakes, keep Benedryl on hand in case of another bite. Its not a cure, nothing like that, but it can buy you time to get him to the vet. But, if your vet doesn't have antivenin on hand, you could still be screwed.
> 
> I hope no one thinks I've shared these pics to be - uh, I don't know - uppity. If that were the case, I would have posted them a long time ago. Its a beautiful place and we do try to keep it wild and pristine. I wanted to share that.
> 
> Just tonight, watching TV and suddenly I see a possum at the back door. I like possums and rehabbed a few. They have the most amazing and vicious looking teeth but it turns out, if you're gentle with them, they can be handled without gloves. Some time, I'll dig out some old photos of a mother and babies I rehabbed. Even though I was handling her babies and moving them all, she was a sweetie, very docile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound like a super smart businessman  and are able to live in a awesome place because of your hard work..
> 
> Your lake house sounds so pretty and quiet, what a beautiful place to retire. And you built it the way that you want it.
> 
> My husband is a smart business man too, as well as his father who came over on a boat from Italy with nothing.
> 
> His father bought up some apartments, my husband bought a old victorian that we restored.  and I found our house that we rebuilt , it was a 2 bedroom..now a 4 bedroom.
> 
> We live in Silicon Valley and our homes have 10x the price since we bought it, but the trade off is bad traffic, smog, and noise from the freeway since netflix tore everything down.  Plus there is new rich here , major freaking plastic surgery snobs.
> I don't want to sound like a snob, but my neighbor is getting $7000.00 + renting her home..
> My husband and I have talked about renting and traveling but , I love the set up that we have here.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Yeah, we just sold a house for several times what we paid and our lake house is worth a bundle.

If I were young and needed long term investment, I'd buy more lots around the lake.

Your wedding trip sounds wonderful!

And I LOVE your pupper pics.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Eaglewings said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know where Los Gatos is? My $400.00 home bought in 1991 is 2.5 million...now.
> I lived in Cupertino in 1978 and my rent was $250.00 a month for a studio, it is now over a thousand a month..but then again I was making $2.50 and hour plus tips back then.
> 
> Were you here in the summer, it is hot..I hate that now. I want to move but it is too much work..maybe rent it as a furnished home..ummmmmmm thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was in Los Gatos to see a spine specialist when I was there…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your home now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where it's been for the last 35 years, Florida
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you very south or more to the north by Georgia ?  Have you been in a tornado?
Click to expand...



We're smack in tornado alley country. The lake house is built for tornadoes though. 

A few years ago, our neighbor called us in Paris to tell us we'd been hit. Very strange damage, like the stuff you always hear about. Like, we have a detached building where our "gym" is. Weightlifting and exercise equipment. Stuff like that. Its really close to the house and the deck runs along between the two. 

There were hanging plants and hummer feeders hanging along the deck which our house sitter was taking care of. They were untouched but quite a few of the copper tiles on the roof of the weight room were gone. We found all of them and had them put back on the building. 

And, the cover of the hot tub was off and put through the screen of the porch but nothing else was harmed. Weird. 

Also, a couple of years back, I saw a tornado touch down across the lake and come toward us. You can't imagine how fast you can cram cats, dogs and stuff into a safe room but it lifted and went right over us. We're on a peninsula so there's lake in front of the house too. The trees were damaged in both front and back but the house, garage and weight room weren't touched. Very lucky.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Eaglewings said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you very south or more to the north by Georgia ? Have you been in a tornado?
> 
> 
> 
> No, fortunately no tornadoes. Although, nearby there was a touch down in the Sarasota area. I am mid-state. It is just too flat around here. I love California but I am not fond of the politics over there. I would move in a heartbeat if it weren't for that. I visited Napa Valley several times also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watching to see what happens with the politics now that there are mega rich who don't want to pay the big taxes..It has been liberal for years but I think it is changing. Most of my friends are republicans , but not the Tea Party .
> 
> I hate the F*%#ing earthquakes..I was in the 1989 huge one and Los Gatos became a ghost town. My husband was actually the Mayor then and fought to build the buildings back historically .
> Santa Cruz tore everything down..
> 
> I think when the next big one hits, the new rich will move away..haaa It is frightening..
> 
> I was just thinking today on my way home how fun it would be to just rent my home out furnished and live in different cities for a few months here and there.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



We've been thinking the same thing. If a Repub gets in, taxes on the working poor will go sky high while the 1% will get their taxes slashed even more. Or at least, that's what the candidates have said.

We love Belgium and France and we have friends in both Paris and Brussels. If we didn't have this wonderful house, we would very likely move -


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Here is Plymouth Rock, where the pilgrims landed in 1620.  Can you believe people come from all around to look at a rock though?  Lol.  Anyways, they had to fence it in because I guess people were breaking pieces off it as souvenirs or what not.
> 
> I don't really think it's "beautiful" but it is interesting.




Have you been to the Manneken Pis in Brussels? Its beautiful but much smaller than one would expect.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Plymouth Rock, where the pilgrims landed in 1620.  Can you believe people come from all around to look at a rock though?  Lol.  Anyways, they had to fence it in because I guess people were breaking pieces off it as souvenirs or what not.
> 
> I don't really think it's "beautiful" but it is interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to the Manneken Pis in Brussels? Its beautiful but much smaller than one would expect.
Click to expand...


No, unfortunately but would love to visit some day.


----------



## Abishai100

*Home and Range*

Here are pictures of two places I really appreciate:

1. Home (mom, sister, and niece)
2. Quebec (a very under-rated tourist destination)


----------



## OKTexas

Porter, TX


----------



## MisterBeale

Someone posted a pic of the second longest suspension bridge in the US earlier in this thread.  

I came across the longest suspension bridge in the New World and what it looks like right now. (Well, three fourth's of it anyhow.) 

I've been all over the continental US, I've never found an area quite so lovely as the straights in the summer. 

I went up there for the New Years eve bash 1999.  Cold as hell.  lol  You have to be made of sturdy stuff to be up there this time of year.

This one makes the Golden Gate look like a foot bridge.  Truly it's a foreboding landscape in the winter, paradise in the summer.


----------



## ChrisL

MisterBeale said:


> Someone posted a pic of the second longest suspension bridge in the US earlier in this thread.
> 
> I came across the longest suspension bridge in the New World and what it looks like right now. (Well, three fourth's of it anyhow.)
> 
> I've been all over the continental US, I've never found an area quite so lovely as the straights in the summer.
> 
> I went up there for the New Years eve bash 1999.  Cold as hell.  lol  You have to be made of sturdy stuff to be up there this time of year.
> 
> This one makes the Golden Gate look like a foot bridge.  Truly it's a foreboding landscape in the winter, paradise in the summer.



Where is that bridge going to?  It looks like there is nothing but ocean on the other side of it!


----------



## Alex.




----------



## Michelle420

Old Town, Alb New Mexico


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Sedona Az


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## MisterBeale

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted a pic of the second longest suspension bridge in the US earlier in this thread.
> 
> I came across the longest suspension bridge in the New World and what it looks like right now. (Well, three fourth's of it anyhow.)
> 
> I've been all over the continental US, I've never found an area quite so lovely as the straights in the summer.
> 
> I went up there for the New Years eve bash 1999.  Cold as hell.  lol  You have to be made of sturdy stuff to be up there this time of year.
> 
> This one makes the Golden Gate look like a foot bridge.  Truly it's a foreboding landscape in the winter, paradise in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that bridge going to?  It looks like there is nothing but ocean on the other side of it!
Click to expand...

It connects that lower and upper peninsulas of Michigan.  It's called the Mackinac Bridge.

If you want, come on up on Labor day, they shut down one lane, and you can walk across the five mile span.


----------



## Fueri

Eaglewings said:


> Duluth Minnesota




I drive through Duluth every year for the last 40+.

Going here, just outside of Orr, MN, about 90 minutes north of Duluth.  Here's the next generation learning the ropes:







in the winters we head here.  The Abaco Islands, with some of the best secluded beaches nobody seems to know about just off the Florida coast.  It's the Bahamas before the tourists showed up and fucked everything up:


----------



## ChrisL

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted a pic of the second longest suspension bridge in the US earlier in this thread.
> 
> I came across the longest suspension bridge in the New World and what it looks like right now. (Well, three fourth's of it anyhow.)
> 
> I've been all over the continental US, I've never found an area quite so lovely as the straights in the summer.
> 
> I went up there for the New Years eve bash 1999.  Cold as hell.  lol  You have to be made of sturdy stuff to be up there this time of year.
> 
> This one makes the Golden Gate look like a foot bridge.  Truly it's a foreboding landscape in the winter, paradise in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that bridge going to?  It looks like there is nothing but ocean on the other side of it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It connects that lower and upper peninsulas of Michigan.  It's called the Mackinac Bridge.
> 
> If you want, come on up on Labor day, they shut down one lane, and you can walk across the five mile span.
Click to expand...


That is a huge bridge!


----------



## MisterBeale

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted a pic of the second longest suspension bridge in the US earlier in this thread.
> 
> I came across the longest suspension bridge in the New World and what it looks like right now. (Well, three fourth's of it anyhow.)
> 
> I've been all over the continental US, I've never found an area quite so lovely as the straights in the summer.
> 
> I went up there for the New Years eve bash 1999.  Cold as hell.  lol  You have to be made of sturdy stuff to be up there this time of year.
> 
> This one makes the Golden Gate look like a foot bridge.  Truly it's a foreboding landscape in the winter, paradise in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that bridge going to?  It looks like there is nothing but ocean on the other side of it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It connects that lower and upper peninsulas of Michigan.  It's called the Mackinac Bridge.
> 
> If you want, come on up on Labor day, they shut down one lane, and you can walk across the five mile span.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a huge bridge!
Click to expand...


Turns out, it does lead somewhere in the winter.

There was an article in the regional news site, with more pics.  They had an Ice festival up in the U.P.  It is the biggest for Ice climbers in N. America.

You can climb frozen waterfalls and the spray from Superior.










World-renowned ice climbers ascend frozen waterfalls in Michigan's Upper Peninsula

Michigan: The World Class Ice Climbing Destination You've Never Heard Of | Climbing Daily, Ep. 672


----------



## Gracie

Home that I long for:


----------



## ChrisL

MisterBeale said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted a pic of the second longest suspension bridge in the US earlier in this thread.
> 
> I came across the longest suspension bridge in the New World and what it looks like right now. (Well, three fourth's of it anyhow.)
> 
> I've been all over the continental US, I've never found an area quite so lovely as the straights in the summer.
> 
> I went up there for the New Years eve bash 1999.  Cold as hell.  lol  You have to be made of sturdy stuff to be up there this time of year.
> 
> This one makes the Golden Gate look like a foot bridge.  Truly it's a foreboding landscape in the winter, paradise in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that bridge going to?  It looks like there is nothing but ocean on the other side of it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It connects that lower and upper peninsulas of Michigan.  It's called the Mackinac Bridge.
> 
> If you want, come on up on Labor day, they shut down one lane, and you can walk across the five mile span.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a huge bridge!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turns out, it does lead somewhere in the winter.
> 
> There was an article in the regional news site, with more pics.  They had an Ice festival up in the U.P.  It is the biggest for Ice climbers in N. America.
> 
> You can climb frozen waterfalls and the spray from Superior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World-renowned ice climbers ascend frozen waterfalls in Michigan's Upper Peninsula
> 
> Michigan: The World Class Ice Climbing Destination You've Never Heard Of | Climbing Daily, Ep. 672
Click to expand...


Cool, but I would pass.  I've seen enough ice to last me a lifetime!    I'd rather take a bridge to a warm tropical paradise.


----------



## Fueri

ChrisL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone posted a pic of the second longest suspension bridge in the US earlier in this thread.
> 
> I came across the longest suspension bridge in the New World and what it looks like right now. (Well, three fourth's of it anyhow.)
> 
> I've been all over the continental US, I've never found an area quite so lovely as the straights in the summer.
> 
> I went up there for the New Years eve bash 1999.  Cold as hell.  lol  You have to be made of sturdy stuff to be up there this time of year.
> 
> This one makes the Golden Gate look like a foot bridge.  Truly it's a foreboding landscape in the winter, paradise in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that bridge going to?  It looks like there is nothing but ocean on the other side of it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It connects that lower and upper peninsulas of Michigan.  It's called the Mackinac Bridge.
> 
> If you want, come on up on Labor day, they shut down one lane, and you can walk across the five mile span.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a huge bridge!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turns out, it does lead somewhere in the winter.
> 
> There was an article in the regional news site, with more pics.  They had an Ice festival up in the U.P.  It is the biggest for Ice climbers in N. America.
> 
> You can climb frozen waterfalls and the spray from Superior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World-renowned ice climbers ascend frozen waterfalls in Michigan's Upper Peninsula
> 
> Michigan: The World Class Ice Climbing Destination You've Never Heard Of | Climbing Daily, Ep. 672
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, but I would pass.  I've seen enough ice to last me a lifetime!    I'd rather take a bridge to a warm tropical paradise.
Click to expand...




K, how about this one.  7 mile bridge.  Destination: Key West.

I used to vacation regularly in Key West in my 20-30's, and had some wild ass times there, but it changed quite a bit and I ended up ditching it for the deserted pristine beaches of the Abaco Islands.

 Anyway, here's your bridge


----------



## ChrisL

Fueri said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is that bridge going to?  It looks like there is nothing but ocean on the other side of it!
> 
> 
> 
> It connects that lower and upper peninsulas of Michigan.  It's called the Mackinac Bridge.
> 
> If you want, come on up on Labor day, they shut down one lane, and you can walk across the five mile span.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a huge bridge!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turns out, it does lead somewhere in the winter.
> 
> There was an article in the regional news site, with more pics.  They had an Ice festival up in the U.P.  It is the biggest for Ice climbers in N. America.
> 
> You can climb frozen waterfalls and the spray from Superior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World-renowned ice climbers ascend frozen waterfalls in Michigan's Upper Peninsula
> 
> Michigan: The World Class Ice Climbing Destination You've Never Heard Of | Climbing Daily, Ep. 672
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, but I would pass.  I've seen enough ice to last me a lifetime!    I'd rather take a bridge to a warm tropical paradise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K, how about this one.  7 mile bridge.  Destination: Key West.
> 
> I used to vacation regularly in Key West in my 20-30's, and had some wild ass times there, but it changed quite a bit and I ended up ditching it for the deserted pristine beaches of the Abaco Islands.
> 
> Anyway, here's your bridge
Click to expand...


Now that is my kind of bridge!    That water looks so beautiful and inviting!


----------



## Weatherman2020

Eaglewings said:


>


And that's in August.


----------



## Rooster

Banff National Park and Lake Louise in Alberta, Canada:


----------



## Weatherman2020

Gracie said:


> Home that I long for:


I'm guessing New Zealand.


----------



## Darkwind

Eaglewings said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> 
> We live in Silicon Valley and our homes have 10x the price since we bought it, but the trade off is bad traffic, smog, and noise from the freeway since netflix tore everything down. Plus there is new rich here , major freaking plastic surgery snobs.
> I don't want to sound like a snob, but my neighbor is getting $7000.00 + renting her home..
> My husband and I have talked about renting and traveling but , I love the set up that we have here.
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, I wish we talked sooner. I spent some time last year in Cupertino, Sunnyvale area last year. The neighbor's house where I was visiting, an old not well maintained one with a small corner lot was sold for a million bucks. The house was built in the sixties. Property prices are way too high over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know where Los Gatos is?  My $400.00 home bought in 1991 is 2.5 million...now.
> I lived in Cupertino in 1978 and my rent was $250.00 a month for a studio, it is now over a thousand a month..but then again I was making $2.50 and hour plus tips back then.
> 
> Were you here in the summer, it is hot..I hate that now. I want to move but it is too much work..maybe rent it as a furnished home..ummmmmmm thinking.
> 
> ,
Click to expand...

Wow, small world.  I used to rent an apartment that was two blocks down from the Winchester House.


----------



## Darkwind

Eaglewings said:


>


I spent most of My teenage years fishing in and out of the gate with My dad.


----------



## petro

Pictures from same campsite.
Voyageurs National Park, MN
Lake Namaken roughly 20 miles in from boat landing. Most of park only accessible by boat or snowmobile.

65 mile chain of lakes along Canadian border on west edge of BWCA.


----------



## Corazon

Japan


----------



## Canon Shooter

Mount Saint Helens:


----------



## Canon Shooter

Cliff of Moher, Ireland:


----------



## Canon Shooter

Rosslyn Chapel, Scotland:







Photography normally isn't permitted inside the chapel, but I wrote asking for an accommodation and they obliged, allowing my daughter and I access for a full hour before opening to the public:


----------



## Weatherman2020

My hood:


----------



## Canon Shooter




----------



## Canon Shooter

Coloseo, Rome:


----------



## the other mike

My birthplace and where I once loved to visit.

Empire State Building in distance;




Building l worked in early 80's;


----------



## petro

My favorite photo from the FL. Keys. The old bridge.


----------



## petro

Lake Vermilion,MN.


----------

